# 2002 Altima P0335/725 - electrical related?



## kelpar (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello,

Long story as short as I can make it...have been having electrical issues for quite some time now. Doors would randomly lock and not unlock, radio/clock no longer lights up (but does come on sporadically). Took it to the dealer and the locks were fixed but radio/clock is still not right.

Have been noticing some "slipping" of the transmission, SES light comes on yesterday after a significant "slip" and now I know it's the crankshaft position sensor...understood. Noticed today that it does not "slip" if the radio/headlights/fan is NOT on in the car. It slips much more often now (comparitively to 3 days ago) if any of these three are on. 

Is this much more involved than simply replacing the crankshaft sensor? Am I best off taking it to the dealer? (Not that many reasonably priced mechanics around here that work on these) Any ballpark ideas how much this is going to cost? I'd like to be able to hold off on this for another 6 weeks (I just put $500 into for other repairs 2 weeks ago) but afraid the car will blow up on me in the meantime. 

Any help/suggestions would be much appreciated! Have a great day.


----------

